# ever seen a cleakiri?



## berko (Aug 3, 2016)

last year during a private passaround with wastl (sharpchef) i ironically suggested him to forge a full size cleaver for me if he became bored during his peak season. contrary to what i expected he seriously started making that knife, but then i didnt hear back after the blade had cracked during heat treatment.

















two month ago, when i had already completely forgotten about it, i got a mail from him that he had made use of the leftovers to form the first cleakiri ever 
overall he left it REALLY rustic to not waste too much time with it, but i thought the outcome was still worth showing since we dont see knifes with that kind of profile very often:





the blade is 225x70 at 270g, c70 steel at ~60 hrc if i remember correctly. the handle is made from walnut burl out of his garden.













so i took the knife to work to test it and at first i thought it had to much belly to chop with. but indeed it just lacks a little height to use it like i usually do with cleavers. the long profile took some time to adjust, but after that i seriously started to have fun with it. actually it feels more like a gyuto without a tip than like a cleaver or a nakiri. unfortunately the steel is nuthing fancy, too less carbide forming alloying elements to hold the edge for a whole shift where i work. also, the handle could be a little bigger to balance the knife more, but the grind is good enough to make it a fun toy to play around with!


----------



## Godslayer (Aug 3, 2016)

Really cool I've only seen a few like this. A shig, kato at 210 and a 220ish haburn. I'd love something like that, wish takeda or robin would jump on this. Cleavers are super fun, any day I'm getting bored at work I switch out for one. The ultra rustic approach is very sutible for such a blade as well.


----------



## Noodle Soup (Aug 5, 2016)

I like it! I have a similar knife I brought back from my last Thailand this is that half way between a nakiri and a cleaver size that I have found works well for me. It has a straighter edge so I use it more when is a lot of slicing to be done.


----------



## KitchenCommander (Aug 5, 2016)

Cool looking knife. I like the rustic look of it. Grind looks pretty good too. As you said, I bet it is fun to take out once in a while and just chop chop chop.


----------



## gic (Aug 5, 2016)

Looks a bit like the old forgecraft cleaver, no??


----------



## Meesterleester (Mar 6, 2017)

That's what I was thinking, Gic.


----------

